# Carbon



## Mr Mbuna (Nov 16, 2007)

What's the view on carbon in the filters for Trophs? I know its not essential, I just wondered how many of you troph keepers use it regularly.


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

I haven't used it on any tanks in at least 10 years! It is best kept for removal of meds or discoloration of water and that's all IMO.

Ray


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't use it either....only when it's absolutely necessary.

Seachem Purigen I do use though.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

I don't use it at all. I use chemizorb or purigen.


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

I don't use any of the above whatsoever.


----------



## Mr Mbuna (Nov 16, 2007)

I like the sound of this Purigen (never heard of it before), especially the line in the seachem website which says "It polishes water to unparalleled clarity." I have been rather annoyed with the amount of suspended matter in my water of late so might give it a go. Its a bit pricey though. Do you need much of it?? As it appears to control nitrates maybe it could be added to a filter before taking a vacation to keep the nitrates down.


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

For water clarity, you would be better off with a micron filter pad or regular change of filter floss in your filters.

Any kind of absorbtion media, Carbon, Chempure, and even Purigen is going to help with clarity, but I think in the long run a micron filter pad would be best.

What I have seen some people do, is pack a Eheim Canister with Polishing Pads, filterfloss, and a 100 micron pad. Then run that for a day or two to polish the water.

I have used Chempure for polishing, and nitrate reduction, and it does help. It does work. Nothing beats a good waterchange though for total nitrate reduction.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Purigen does do a good job at polishing the water and nothing beats a Magnum350 or HOT when it comes to mechanical "polishing".


----------

